# Looking for 12 volt hardrive to record TV ?



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

Morning

I am considering buying a new 12 volt hardrive to record tv or a 12 volt satellite box which records to an external hardrive you're suggestions awaited ? I posted about this a while ago but after an extensive search I can't find the post - :? 

Thanks Captain Bligh


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

I have just bought a Freesat Technomate TM-5200 D USB Super which can record to an external hard drive or memory stick.

I also have, a DVD player which can play back .avi movies from an external hard drive.

The external Hard drives are both USB driven so don't need a separate power supply

I run these and a LCD TV from a small 200w inverter.

Pete 8)


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

There are two types of Hard Drive - 3.5" which require an external power supply and 2.5" which usually (unless you are running an old USB device) take their power directly from the USB socket - hence no requirement for an additional power supply.

This is the hard drive that I use in conjunction with my Avtex TV, Sony headunit and pretty much everything in my van. I chose it because it has an integrated cable (so not 'another' wire to carry around) but depends if you can position it close by.

It's 1TB (1000GB) and was on offer at £62 but now back up to £72 so keep an eye on it - Buffalo Shock Resistant Mini Station

Might be too large for you but we've fitted enough TV series and films on this for a year away!

Look for 500GB versions maybe if that is over budget - but a 2.5" drive will power direct from the socket, a 3.5" will need an additional power supply. One consideration to remember is that it needs to be formatted 'FAT32' for it to work with most recorders etc. Some come pre-formatted NTFS which is fine, you can fix that, but you need some technical knowlage or a technical friend to do so. The buffalo above is FAT32.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Oyster have a receiver with PVR functionality - the second one on this page:

http://www.ten-haaft.de/e/receiver.html


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

I have an Iomega Pro HD media player/recorder in the van and another one at home, my partner has a Dane Electris Speakezy unit which does the same job. .
These are 1tb hard drives . I set the timer to record TV, when the time comes it auto switches on records then switches off. I also have all the latest films on it, hundreds of them, and on the one indoors my son has his laptop backed up on it using acronis true image.
These all run on 12v but of course only the one in the van is ran this way directly from the 12v supply. I can record one prog on a 12v sky box and watch another using the Kathrein box or vice versa. Jenny has all her photos on her Dane Electric one so can show them on her TV screen like a slide show. Music can also be stored and played .Its all very simple , works well and they are all nice and compact. In my opinion that's the way to do it


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

I have an Iomega Pro HD media player/recorder in the van and another one at home, my partner has a Dane Electris Speakezy unit which does the same job. .
These are 1tb hard drives . I set the timer to record TV, when the time comes it auto switches on records then switches off. I also have all the latest films on it, hundreds of them, and on the one indoors my son has his laptop backed up on it using acronis true image.
These all run on 12v but of course only the one in the van is ran this way directly from the 12v supply. I can record one prog on a 12v sky box and watch another using the Kathrein box or vice versa. Jenny has all her photos on her Dane Electric one so can show them on her TV screen like a slide show. Music can also be stored and played .Its all very simple , works well and they are all nice and compact. In my opinion that's the way to do it


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

We use a Samsung Storystation. They come in various sizes/prices and work directly of a 12v feed.


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

Christine600 said:


> Oyster have a receiver with PVR functionality - the second one on this page:
> 
> http://www.ten-haaft.de/e/receiver.html


When I enquired about this I was quoted £1000
Soundman


----------

